# Chigago Road Trip



## Woodman1 (Feb 17, 2005)

You won't have me for the weekend. Going to Chitown with the wife and Friends. Eating Tapas Friday at Emilio's and eating _very_ good Mexican at www.salpicon.com Saturday before Second City at 11:00. Lots of shopping too! If anybody else is gone when I come back Sunday, it was a pleasure! Woodman


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm hoping not to have any "Howard" adventures in the "Windy Apple"!


----------



## Finney (Feb 18, 2005)

Have a good weekend WoodTourist.

Tell somebody there, Finney says "Hey".  _i don't care who_


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 18, 2005)

There's alot of homless indigents I can tell!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2005)

Well then, I'm giving up the internet for Lent until WoodPriest comes back from his trip!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey WoodTaco,

That looks like a pretty high-tone Mexican restaurant, you ever been there before? or you going on word of mouth? :smt028


----------

